
Mathematicians dispute claims that the 'golden ratio' is a blueprint for beauty - ColinWright
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/mathematicians-dispute-claims-that-the-golden-ratio-is-a-natural-blueprint-for-beauty-10204354.html
======
jjar
>Asked about the mathematicians’ objections, he said: “I would say they
haven’t done their homework... Mathematicians have their heads up their asses
about half the time.”

I'm unsure what to think about this.

